# Sublimation Colours came out in the wash!



## mrpauldobson (May 14, 2015)

Hi all. just started using our sawgrass sg800 and have a very odd problem. Our colours looked a bit washed out/faded but something even odder happened when i did a quick test hand wash of one of our socks. There was colour loss from the wash and it's visibly more faded than the non-washed sock (tried to take a photo but my camera wont pick it up).

Our setup is as follows...


BMS printerowners sublimation socks
RGB colour space
printed from a pdf in acrobat using powerdriver
paper: dyesub magic (magic touch)
temp: 200 degrees C (392 degrees F)
pressure: high
press time: 70 seconds
we are using sublijet HD ink from sawgrass. It came as a package with the printer.


screenshots as follows showing our power driver settings:























Just emailed the sock supplier (BMS printer owners) and they confirm they are polyester.

socks are not especially ribbed when compared to nike elites or similar.

any idea where I can go from here????

thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

They said they were 100% poly? Looks like a blend to me.


----------



## mrpauldobson (May 14, 2015)

Yep, they've confirmed twice now, the socks are 100% polyester


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

And if you sub onto another 100% poly fabric the colors don't fade with same print/press settings and same wash set up?
Can you ask them if there's a padding/coating on the fabric/yarn?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

If you've subbed other stuff and its okay its the socks, if your other garments have the same problem it's your inks.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

dekzion said:


> if you've subbed other stuff and its okay its the socks, if your other garments have the same problem it's your inks.


---bingo!---


----------



## mrpauldobson (May 14, 2015)

Last night we were able to print onto another polyester product and this worked absolutely fine, so it _was_ the socks after all. 

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Throw them back at BMS then and thanks for letting us know not to buy them from there.


----------



## mrpauldobson (May 14, 2015)

Hahaha Yeah, stay away from their socks


----------

